# A Website I Found That Looks Interesting { haven't really checked much yet]



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Mar 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/air_mech_strike/


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 Apr 2006)

Looks like everything you wanted to now but were afraid to ask about air mech using rotary wing assets; I'd like to know if our guys really did use those over-snow tracked vehicles (or any other variants) in the Afghan mountains.  I ve heard rumours of them thinking of it, but no comfirmed sightings.


----------



## Hot Lips (13 Apr 2006)

Checked it out...it was unavailable when I did


----------

